

CGCATTCCGTTTCGCGAAGATAGCGCGAACGGCGAACGC - e0m
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=CGCATTCCGTTTCGCGAAGATAGCGCGAACGGCGAACGC

======
e0m
This is a repost of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6769202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6769202)
because the title got changed to something fairly useless. This more directly
illustrates what's hidden here :)

